# Some of Angels puppies in their new homes



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are some pictures I got sent from some of the pups settling into thier new homes, I hope you like them. I will add more as I get them 

First is Harley (girl) with her new golden friends


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Second is Izzy who has gone to a home with another collie who does search and rescue so hopefully when she grows up she will be doing the same


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

And this is the gorgeous Jack looking like hes settled in well


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*


Vixie said:



Here are some pictures I got sent from some of the pups settling into thier new homes, I hope you like them.

First is Harley (girl) with her new golden friends

Click to expand...

Those GR's are beautifull as is the collie.



Vixie said:



Second is Izzy who has gone to a home with another collie who does search and rescue so hopefully when she grows up she will be doing the same 

Click to expand...

I love the 2nd picture,please stop teasing.*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww brilliant pictures Vixie, they all look like they settled,  glad the new owners stay in touch, its so nice to know they are loved and well looked after,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Those GR's are beautifull as is the collie.
> 
> I love the 2nd picture,please stop teasing.*


its lovely seeing them so happy in their new homes, it makes leaving them go easier


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awww brilliant pictures Vixie, they all look like they settled,  glad the new owners stay in touch, its so nice to know they are loved and well looked after,


its very reassuring keeping in touch, its lovely seeing them settled


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww they are stunning!... they look well happy in there new homes xxxx


what about your little ones Vixie (chi's)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> awww they are stunning!... they look well happy in there new homes xxxx
> 
> what about your little ones Vixie (chi's)


thank you,

my Chi's are doing great thanks, I will have to take some more pictures and upload them soon, I don't think I have added any on here for ages,

how are yours doing and the newest little one?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

They look really happy in their new homes - how many teddies has the first one got?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

alaun said:


> They look really happy in their new homes - how many teddies has the first one got?


haha I know I think shes a little spoilt lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I received a few more pics from Harley (boy or as we called him eyebrows lol) he looks as though hes settled in very well


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awwww gorgeous pups! Must be great to see them all looking so happy and settled.

Laura


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it really is lovely seeing them and hearing about all the things they are getting up to


----------

